
Show HN: Verbly 2.0 - A site for practising Spanish verbs - andycloke
http://verbly.io/
======
fiatjaf
Unrelated, but I see you don't have analytics on Verbly yet, would you like a
free test account on [https://trackingco.de/](https://trackingco.de/)? No
strings attached. Just send me an email.

------
andycloke
(Author) Last year I wrote a web app for practising Spanish verb conjugations
called Verb Master. It got some interest on Hacker News (see here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14326166](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14326166)).
I recently re-wrote it in TypeScript and improved load times and mobile
performance.

It now saves your stats in local storage and uses them to suggest which verb-
tense combinations to study. I also added a better game review with high
scores.

Github repo:
[https://github.com/andycloke/verbly](https://github.com/andycloke/verbly)

~~~
nulbyte
This is awesome; thanks! However, several future-tense forms of ocurrir are
blank.

~~~
andycloke
Thanks for the feedback, will take a look

